# 2015 TFO, a retrospective



## SteveW (Jan 1, 2016)

To the delight of few and the chagrin of many, with tongue firmly in cheek, I present the (initial) awards, reflections, and random thoughts on the year that was:

•Most popular word or phrase on TFO 
#3. 'Tortoise'
#2. 'Pyramiding'
#1. 'Cute'

•Most informative thread 
'How to lose weight, gain muscle and reduce sagging skin'
(Encore postings are available most nights)

•Most serious/technical post
N2torts on Albino and hypomelanism
(Brutha dropped some righteous knowledge)

•Word of the year
'Parroting'
(This is totally true. I looked it up on line)

•Word of the year, honorable mention
'Bolus'
(It's a crappy euphemism)

•Scariest word/phrase combination
'Sulcata' and 'ten gallon aquarium'

•Weirdest thread
The driver's license/sovereign citizen thing. (What?)

•Best example of a complete lack of self awareness 
Cranky, smart alec that claims outsider status, yet won't quit posting random threads of dubious value
(This one hits a little close to home)

There must be more, but I will leave that to others. 

Cheers!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jan 1, 2016)

Most advice argued by those who asked...(and others)

Don't allow your tortoise to walk around the floor

Oh and _Happy Birthday!.._...


----------



## wellington (Jan 1, 2016)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## Tom (Jan 1, 2016)

maggie3fan said:


> Most advice argued by those who asked...(and others)
> 
> Don't allow your tortoise to walk around the floor
> 
> Oh and _Happy Birthday!.._...



Most common response to "Don't let your tortoise run loose on the floor.": "I'm very careful and its totally safe…" Or the runner up most common retort: "Well its better than being cramped in a tiny cage…"


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 1, 2016)

​


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Jan 1, 2016)

Bolus hahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahah sh!t me not. Bolus?!?

As a tortoise said to me this morning, "what do you mean new year?, what's that?", oh, I said, an artifact of stupid human culture. Monitoring the passing of time is a really dumb thing we do. Don't worry yourself about it. To which the trio said with their mouths' full of food. "Can we get a little more papaya with this?"

Though it seem Darth was still thinking about carnal thoughts, despite the food. Yes they are all now with graffiti on shell so my Mother-in-law can tell them apart. That the one without the love handles is the male and the two female look very different does not work for her. 

How about "Fickle Tortoise Society" oh, that's another thread, and the moniker of most Facebook pages already. Opps. my bad.



Happy B-Day!


----------



## SteveW (Jan 1, 2016)

Ok, I don't want this to get awkward, but it's not actually my birthday. Not sure how this particular rumor got started, but it's almost certainly my fault. 
The kind gestures are appreciated. Maybe we can redirect them to the new year in general?

Oh and to add the list:

Best tech tip of 2015
•if you have the latest OS update and you attempt to type 'lard**s', it will spell check/autocorrect to 'Kardashian'


----------



## SteveW (Jan 1, 2016)

Will said:


> Bolus hahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahah sh!t me not. Bolus?!?
> 
> As a tortoise said to me this morning, "what do you mean new year?, what's that?", oh, I said, an artifact of stupid human culture. Monitoring the passing of time is a really dumb thing we do. Don't worry yourself about it. To which the trio said with their mouths' full of food. "Can we get a little more papaya with this?"
> 
> ...



Nice Manouria shot. We had egg for breakfast.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jan 1, 2016)

SteveW said:


> Ok, I don't want this to get awkward, but it's not actually my birthday. Not sure how this particular rumor got started, but it's almost certainly my fault.
> The kind gestures are appreciated. Maybe we can redirect them to the new year in general?
> 
> Oh and to add the list:
> ...


I feel Steve wants 2 birthdays a year lets make him happy !


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 1, 2016)

Hi Steve:

A lot of new members think it saves time to just add Jan. 1st when prompted to enter your birthday. There are many, MANY members on the January 1st birthday list. You can go to your profile and change it.


----------



## Anyfoot (Jan 1, 2016)

SteveW said:


> To the delight of few and the chagrin of many, with tongue firmly in cheek, I present the (initial) awards, reflections, and random thoughts on the year that was:
> 
> •Most popular word or phrase on TFO
> #3. 'Tortoise'
> ...


•Most popular birth date. 

Goes to 1st of January.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Jan 1, 2016)

You know...I was thinking about a comment of yours the other day...

I believe it was you who questioned in a post whether this was a forum ABOUT tortoises or a forum for people who happen to like tortoises. --Am I paraphrasing alright? Please correct me You put out a good question that I'm sure a lot of people will have differing opinions regarding.

I came to my own opinion and when I reflect on the forum in 2015, I say the forum members did a bang-up job of accomplishing BOTH. I learned a lot of interesting things ABOUT tortoises and tortoise keeping, AND I really enjoyed having some silly off-topic fun with people I would never otherwise interact with; the only thing bringing us together being the simple coincidence of owning a tortoise. This is a great place.


----------



## Anthony P (Jan 1, 2016)

Anyfoot said:


> •Most popular birth date.
> 
> Goes to 1st of January.


Hahahahaha


----------



## SteveW (Jan 2, 2016)

Anyfoot said:


> •Most popular birth date.
> 
> Goes to 1st of January.



Adopted and promulgated as proposed.


----------



## SteveW (Jan 2, 2016)

Prairie Mom said:


> You know...I was thinking about a comment of yours the other day...
> 
> I believe it was you who questioned in a post whether this was a forum ABOUT tortoises or a forum for people who happen to like tortoises. --Am I paraphrasing alright? Please correct me You put out a good question that I'm sure a lot of people will have differing opinions regarding.
> 
> I came to my own opinion and when I reflect on the forum in 2015, I say the forum members did a bang-up job of accomplishing BOTH. I learned a lot of interesting things ABOUT tortoises and tortoise keeping, AND I really enjoyed having some silly off-topic fun with people I would never otherwise interact with; the only thing bringing us together being the simple coincidence of owning a tortoise. This is a great place.



Hmmm. Sounds like you're trying to take a goofball post and twist it into having some kind of point. 

Seems a bit dicey


----------



## Prairie Mom (Jan 2, 2016)

SteveW said:


> Hmmm. Sounds like you're trying to take a goofball post and twist it into having some kind of point.
> 
> Seems a bit dicey


Okay...FINE! You're totally right!
Here's my contribution to your list. ---Heck! I'll make my own! awww...yeah!...

*My favorite forum question from 2015 is:*
"Did I do something wrong?" <---and then watching how the original poster takes the ensuing responses

*Best new off-topic threads for the year are: (A lot of great off-topic activity this year!!! Super fun!)*
The ever-going "I Spy" game
"Cold Dark Room" ---extra points for games of darts, armadillos, and a first attempt at a synchronized international viewing of the movie "Beetlejuice." I'm waiting for their book club.
The thread asking "Who is Yvonne G?"
Um...of course, I'm going to list the "Star Wars: Force Awakens" thread
Anything Secret Santa was an absolute blast! What a riot that was!
@waretrop 's greenhouse tour. I liked her pantry tour too.

*Best On-topic threads for the year are:*
-http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/my-young-sulcatas-winter-diet-worked.115259/ -for shiz, yo! This short thread inspired me to do some major tortoise food preservation, investigate other ways of storing food, and has completely changed my winter diet this year.
-http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/the-attack-of-affection.112458/#post-1044563 -Need I say anything!? 
-Anything Odin's Gma does to dote on her baby sulcata
-http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/indoor-enclosure.130200/ -love watching the man build
-http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread...-feb-6-in-redlands.111448/page-3#post-1040490 -really enjoyed the pyramiding presentation

*Best forum photos:*
Anything from Aldabraman
@AnimalLady 's blatant bikini shot 

*Cutest forum kids: *
mine
(please take note of my continued use of the word "cute"  ha ha! )

*Cutest forum sulcata:*
mine

*Cutest/best forum posts:*
mine

*Cutest/Best forum avatars:*
Mine -HANDS DOWN! -All year long, baby!!! WOOO!
@Yvonne G 
@Yellow Turtle01
(Yvonne and Delaney get extra points! Yvonne commemorated/mourned Leonard Nimoy's death with me. Yellow turtle had a star wars themed avatar leading up to opening day of Force awakens with me)
@johnandjade -Holly looks so clever as an avatar pic
@jaizei for the short time he was Russian/sulcata/tortoise

*Most confusing forum thread:*
"How do you solve a problem like diarrhea" <----see what I did there??


BOOM!!!!
***Now, please imagine that I'm doing a threatening "West side story" gangstyle dance to challenge both Steve as the original poster and whatever poster follows me. ***


----------



## Anyfoot (Jan 2, 2016)

Prairie Mom said:


> Okay...FINE! You're totally right!
> Here's my contribution to your list. ---Heck! I'll make my own! awww...yeah!...
> 
> *My favorite forum question from 2015 is:*
> ...


Where do I find the bikini shot


----------



## Prairie Mom (Jan 2, 2016)

Anyfoot said:


> Where do I find the bikini shot


In the "New What do you look like" thread in off-topic photos Whi-whew!!! It's pretty recent.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Jan 2, 2016)

I am now going to click the "like" button on my own post.

CLICK!

Dang it! Forum won't let me!


----------



## jaizei (Jan 2, 2016)

Anyfoot said:


> Where do I find the bikini shot



I read this before I read all of Chrissy's post and thought you were talking about John's 'mankini'.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Jan 2, 2016)

jaizei said:


> I read this before I read all of Chrissy's post and thought you were talking about John's 'mankini'.


Oh my goodness!!! I missed the mankini!

We need to add this to the list ASAP!


----------



## Anyfoot (Jan 2, 2016)

jaizei said:


> I read this before I read all of Chrissy's post and thought you were talking about John's 'mankini'.


Where do I find John's mankini. No no never mind. Some things can not be undone once seen.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Jan 2, 2016)

jaizei said:


> I read this before I read all of Chrissy's post and thought you were talking about John's 'mankini'.





Anyfoot said:


> Where do I find John's mankini. No no never mind. Some things can not be undone once seen.


BAAAAHHHHH! I just found it in the "I Spy" thread! AAAAAAAA!
I'm not providing a link!!! You're right! It can never be unseen!!! I couldn't even click the "like" button!!! I was laughing, but my mouse just wouldn't let me! Couldn't even keep it on the screen for longer than a second!! Man, John has some sparkling confident self-esteem!!! Holy cow!!!!


----------



## dmmj (Jan 2, 2016)

Anyfoot said:


> Where do I find the bikini shot


I also am curious about the bikini shot?


----------



## jaizei (Jan 2, 2016)

dmmj said:


> I also am curious about the bikini shot?



http://www.tortoiseforum.org/posts/1131879/


----------



## Anyfoot (Jan 2, 2016)

jaizei said:


> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/posts/1131879/


Git.
I looked. My eyes. My eyes. Help.


----------



## SteveW (Jan 2, 2016)

Prairie Mom said:


> Okay...FINE! You're totally right!
> Here's my contribution to your list. ---Heck! I'll make my own! awww...yeah!...
> 
> *My favorite forum question from 2015 is:*
> ...



I'm no expert, but I think I just got served, old-school. Now I'm no stranger to dance-fighting, believe you me, but I can recognize when I've been bettered. 

I concede the reminiscing, without reservation.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 2, 2016)

We can't remember 2015 without remembering our shared experience with member DEERCORPSE.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Jan 2, 2016)

SteveW said:


> Now I'm no stranger to dance-fighting, believe you me


Bwa ha ha ha ha! The above statement may be added to my list for best forum quotes of 2015. Yes! ha ha ha!


----------



## leigti (Jan 2, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> We can't remember 2015 without remembering our shared experience with member DEERCORPSE.


I much preferred the Bertha thread.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 2, 2016)

leigti said:


> I much preferred the Bertha thread.


I both thank everyone for the support and apologize for dragging you along for the ride.
She is fantastic!


----------



## leigti (Jan 2, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I both thank everyone for the support and apologize for dragging you along for the ride.
> She is fantastic!


Sometimes animals do take you for a ride. And it helps to have people who understand riding with you. No matter what the outcome people were there for you through the whole thing. I'm glad she's doing so good. She probably isn't even aware of all the stress you caused


----------



## leigti (Jan 2, 2016)

Stress she caused, you didn't cause stress.


----------



## Turtlepete (Jan 2, 2016)

I despise retrospecting, specifically for reasons such as "the bikini photo."

I'll just go bleach my eyes in peace now.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Jan 4, 2016)

SteveW said:


> Hmmm. Sounds like you're trying to take a goofball post and twist it into having some kind of point.
> 
> Seems a bit dicey


Oh good Prairie Mom is calling you out, I thought it might have been me. Hahahahahahahahahah on you. Yeah I think talking about the human culture of the interest in tortoises is an appropriate topic. Pet keeping in general sometimes including houseplants and large working backyards is a big fat line between us and those who would choose to live in a concrete condo 10 or more stories up in a highrise (with no pets or plants). I like being immersed in living things. Some abhor it. I don't get that at all.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Jan 4, 2016)

Will said:


> Oh good Prairie Mom is calling you out, I thought it might have been me. Hahahahahahahahahah on you. Yeah I think talking about the human culture of the interest in tortoises is an appropriate topic. Pet keeping in general sometimes including houseplants and large working backyards is a big fat line between us and those who would choose to live in a concrete condo 10 or more stories up in a highrise (with no pets or plants). I like being immersed in living things. Some abhor it. I don't get that at all.


I can challenge you with a threatening "West side story" gangstyle dance if you're feeling left out?


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jan 4, 2016)

@prariemom Jaizei was the Russian/sulcata/tortoise kid??


----------



## Prairie Mom (Jan 4, 2016)

Team Gomberg said:


> @prariemom Jaizei was the Russian/sulcata/tortoise kid??


For just a brief couple of days. It was pretty hilarious. He took kind of a funny picture of Nick (If you remember, Nick used to often post selfies with crazy expressions), captured it as his avatar, and Nick gave his endorsement to the endeavor. It made hunting around the forum pretty confusing and really funny for a short time, especially when they were both commenting on the same thread. I've stolen other people's photos a couple times and you can easily claim this as my inspiration. It was pretty dang hilarious.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Jan 4, 2016)

Prairie Mom said:


> I can challenge you with a threatening "West side story" gangstyle dance if you're feeling left out?


I don't know that seems hostile, especially from a Babe in "Hardiness zone 4", I live in a zone between 10 and eleven, sorta hot house flower in comparison. The funny thing is when they sang "I want to be in An ----- Merica", they already where while residing in Puerto Rico, which is a part of Merica. And now we have plastic, no more Chromium Steel. My sister obsessed on that movie, I saw it from afar while wishing for Marlin Perkins or a PBS Jacques Cousteau special. Haha "bolus" made Steve's list. I win.


----------



## jaizei (Jan 4, 2016)

Prairie Mom said:


> For just a brief couple of days. It was pretty hilarious. He took kind of a funny picture of Nick (If you remember, Nick used to often post selfies with crazy expressions), captured it as his avatar, and Nick gave his endorsement to the endeavor. It made hunting around the forum pretty confusing and really funny for a short time, especially when they were both commenting on the same thread. I've stolen other people's photos a couple times and you can easily claim this as my inspiration. It was pretty dang hilarious.



I should just delete this (because that's what I do ) so that this rumor spreads far and wide.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 4, 2016)

jaizei said:


> I should just delete this (because that's what I do ) so that this rumor spreads far and wide.


Wait a little longer.
We'll disagree about something soon.
It is EXACTLY like a family. Isn't it?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jan 4, 2016)

dmmj said:


> I also am curious about the bikini shot?


 some member being bold.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jan 4, 2016)

My favorite newb justification would be, "I got the second one because the first one seemed so lonely. And see? They're snuggling as we talk."


----------



## Prairie Mom (Jan 4, 2016)

Will said:


> I don't know that seems hostile, especially from a Babe in "Hardiness zone 4", I live in a zone between 10 and eleven, sorta hot house flower in comparison. The funny thing is when they sang "I want to be in An ----- Merica", they already where while residing in Puerto Rico, which is a part of Merica. And now we have plastic, no more Chromium Steel. My sister obsessed on that movie, I saw it from afar while wishing for Marlin Perkins or a PBS Jacques Cousteau special. Haha "bolus" made Steve's list. I win.


Sweet! I'll be a cold babe! ...but...umm...did you just call yourself a "hot house flower"?  

Funny comments about the movie and I love that "bolus" made the list too I think as a forum, we should set a goal to use that word excessively in 2016.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Jan 4, 2016)

jaizei said:


> I should just delete this (because that's what I do ) so that this rumor spreads far and wide.


Nah....I would just lock this thread and then EVERYONE is SURE to read every word of it!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jan 4, 2016)

Prairie Mom said:


> EVERYONE is SURE to read every word of it!


 while starting their own threads to respond to your locked one.


----------



## DeanS (Jan 4, 2016)

"My tortoise just pooped white stuff! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGGGH!"


----------



## AnimalLady (Jan 4, 2016)

ROFLMAO! This thread is all laughs!


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Jan 4, 2016)

I'll leave now before I get to much more agitated. White stuff, cozies for warmth, one leaf of spinach deaths, blah blah blah. It's all just one big Bolus.


----------



## dmmj (Jan 4, 2016)

Will said:


> I'll leave now before I get to much more agitated. White stuff, cozies for warmth, one leaf of spinach deaths, blah blah blah. It's all just one big Bolus.


no one ever said 1 leaf of spinach was death its 2 leaves


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Jan 4, 2016)

dmmj said:


> no one ever said 1 leaf of spinach was death its 2 leaves


Thanks for keeping me honest.


----------



## leigti (Jan 4, 2016)

Anyfoot said:


> Git.
> I looked. My eyes. My eyes. Help.


I'll just look at it with my artificial eye I'll keep the other one closed.


----------

